# What cooking stuff did Santa bring--2018?



## caseydog

I got a good, aluminum pizza peel. Now, I can toss (perhaps burn) the crappy wooden one I've been fighting with for a few years. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

This will be here Friday, I got it for myself with my gift cards.


----------



## JustJoel

PrincessFiona60 said:


> This will be here Friday, I got it for myself with my gift cards.


Nice!


----------



## roadfix

I didn’t get any cooking stuff but my wife gave 3 instant pots for Xmas.


----------



## Cheryl J

Nice, Princess! 

I received a nice assortment of cookie cutters from my friend Jennifer.  They're in a really cute tin box from Lenox, and there's one for pretty much every holiday.  Guess I need to get to bakin' some cute little cookies in 2019!


----------



## caseydog

PrincessFiona60 said:


> This will be here Friday, I got it for myself with my gift cards.



Sweet!

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> This will be here Friday, I got it for myself with my gift cards.


Ooo, coffee! Starbucks ain't got nothin' on you!

We do practical gifts. I got a fancy practical gift from the kids - a beautiful olive wood salt cellar, and some Maldon salt. Except my Kosher salt will be going into the cellar.


----------



## msmofet

*Christmas gifts*

*Wilton Cake Lifter, 8-Inch*



*Aozita Mason Jar lids Pour Spout with Caps for olive oil dispenser and Salad Dressing Shaker - 18/8 Stainless Steel Pour lids for Ball and More*



*Silicone Spatulas, 8.5" Small Heat Resistant Non-Stick Flexible Rubber Scrapers Bakeware Tool Essential Cooking Gadget (5 Pack)*



*[5 Pcs] Glass Meal Prep Containers Glass 2 Compartment - Glass Food Storage Containers - Glass Storage Containers with Lids - Divided Glass Lunch Containers Food Container - Glass Food Containers 29oz*

**

*Regency Soup Sock *Triple Pack*- total 9 Socks*



*Cuisinart 7117-16UR Chef's Classic Stainless 16-Inch Rectangular Roaster with Rack*

**


----------



## Cheryl J

CG, I am seriously lusting over that beautiful olive wood salt cellar!


----------



## JustJoel

Cooking Goddess said:


> Ooo, coffee! Starbucks ain't got nothin' on you!
> 
> We do practical gifts. I got a fancy practical gift from the kids - a beautiful olive wood salt cellar, and some Maldon salt. Except my Kosher salt will be going into the cellar.View attachment 32744


I’m sinning. I covet that salt cellar!


----------



## JustJoel

msmofet said:


> *Christmas gifts*
> 
> *Wilton Cake Lifter, 8-Inch*
> 
> View attachment 32745
> 
> *Aozita Mason Jar lids Pour Spout with Caps for olive oil dispenser and Salad Dressing Shaker - 18/8 Stainless Steel Pour lids for Ball and More*
> 
> View attachment 32746
> 
> *Silicone Spatulas, 8.5" Small Heat Resistant Non-Stick Flexible Rubber Scrapers Bakeware Tool Essential Cooking Gadget (5 Pack)*
> 
> View attachment 32747
> 
> *[5 Pcs] Glass Meal Prep Containers Glass 2 Compartment - Glass Food Storage Containers - Glass Storage Containers with Lids - Divided Glass Lunch Containers Food Container - Glass Food Containers 29oz*
> 
> *View attachment 32748*
> 
> *Regency Soup Sock *Triple Pack*- total 9 Socks*
> 
> View attachment 32749
> 
> *Cuisinart 7117-16UR Chef's Classic Stainless 16-Inch Rectangular Roaster with Rack*
> 
> *View attachment 32750*


You made out like a bandit, as my mom would have said!


----------



## caseydog

msmofet said:


> *Christmas gifts*



Looks like you scored big. 

I have that exact same roasting rack/pan. I live alone, so I never use it. I could have given you mine. 

Some advice on silicone spatulas... don't use one to push veggie scraps into the disposal. Just trust me on that one. 

CD


----------



## msmofet

JustJoel said:


> You made out like a bandit, as my mom would have said!


 


caseydog said:


> Looks like you scored big.
> 
> I have that exact same roasting rack/pan. I live alone, so I never use it. I could have given you mine.
> 
> Some advice on silicone spatulas... don't use one to push veggie scraps into the disposal. Just trust me on that one.
> 
> CD


 
Yes I did. I love them all. 
I don't have a disposal so I'm safe. I HATE no stick pans they always peel. NOT good when you want to make pan gravy. So I asked for a large stainless roaster w/rack.


----------



## Cheryl J

Fantastic gifts there, MsM!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Well Well, *msm*, someone must have been a very good girl this year!



Cheryl J said:


> CG, I am seriously lusting over that beautiful olive wood salt cellar!





JustJoel said:


> I’m sinning. I covet that salt cellar!


Amazon, I believe. All I remember is that Loverly told me to send emails of gift suggestions for Himself and me. I think the salt cellar is from an Amazon page.

FWIW, Himself seemed rather please with the set of Channellock Pliers that Loverly bought at Lowe's. Seems the two of us love our "work" toys!


----------



## buckytom

I got a Chef's Choice Trizor XV knife sharpener, a new Lodge cast iron pan ( a small one to take camping), an assortment of Stonewall Kitchens mustards, and  another Stonewall Kitchens assortments of preserves.

I also was very happy to get a Hickory Farms gift set of cheese, crackers, mustard, and summer sausages. It brought a tear to my eye thinking about my dad. My son saw me and said we'll have it this weekend to carry on the tradition together.


----------



## caseydog

buckytom said:


> I got a Chef's Choice Trizor XV knife sharpener, a new Lodge cast iron pan ( a small one to take camping), an assortment of Stonewall Kitchens mustards, and  another Stonewall Kitchens assortments of preserves.
> 
> I also was very happy to get a Hickory Farms gift set of cheese, crackers, mustard, and summer sausages. It brought a tear to my eye thinking about my dad. My son saw me and said we'll have it this weekend to carry on the tradition together.



I have had a Chef's Choice sharpener similar to yours for 20 years, and it does a great job. I hope you like yours, too. 

I used to get _Hickory Farms Beef Stick_ every year for xmas, but the brand doesn't seem to be available anymore down here. I haven't seen it at least ten years. 

That reminds me, I need to stop at Woody's Smokehouse on the drive back to Dallas, and get some kind of smoked meat. Besides tasting good, it is right in the middle of that horrible five hour drive home. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nice gifts!


----------



## tenspeed

Since I retired I've been adding to and upgrading cooking stuff during sales, so at this point there isn't anything else I could use.  DD gave me a nice bottle of cognac, but that's for the cook, not the food!



buckytom said:


> I got a Chef's Choice Trizor XV knife sharpener, a new Lodge cast iron pan ( a small one to take camping), an assortment of Stonewall Kitchens mustards, and another Stonewall Kitchens assortments of preserves.


 
  Stonewall Kitchens stuff has gotten a lot more expensive over the last 10 - 15 years.  They have a factory outlet store in Rochester, NH, which is about 30 min. from here.  It's a 2 mile detour off the route we take to visit some friends up in the Lakes Region, so we drive by on a regular basis.  They sell overstocks, products nearing best by dates, imperfect products (like the wrong distribution of fruit in preserves), etc. at significantly discounted prices.  You never know what you will find (kind of like TJ Maxx or Marshalls).  Twice a year they have an additional 25% off the already discounted prices.  This past Columbus Day sale I picked up quite a few items.  They were selling a organic honey miso grilling sauce that accidentally had some non-organic ingredient in it, and the final price was $0.75 per bottle.  Most of the other items were at least 50% off.


----------



## buckytom

75 cents? wow, that's a steal. I'm paying upwards of $9 for a bottle. Then add shipping.

My favorites of theirs is the curried mango sauce, and the Maine maple champagne mustard.


----------



## Andy M.

I had good year of kitchen gifts.

I got an Anova Nano sous vide circulator

An 8" Cast Iron skillet

A set of OXO measuring cups with half amounts marked in each cup

A set of presses for empanadas, dumplings, ravioli etc.

A Rabbit corkscrew

I've been wanting the Anova for a while. I downloaded the app to my phone and I'm ready to go. I was thinking the first thing I'll use it on is to reheat the leftover ribeye roast for dinner so it doesn't overcook.


----------



## LPBeier

You all know I love baking, but only a die-hard baker would get uber excited over new stainless steel measuring cups. My three sets are getting pretty ratty and some are lost or had to be thrown out.

The day before Christmas Eve TB accepts an Amazon package and then hands it to me. I was still doing some last minute baking so he said I could open that one early. I got other nice things but this was honestly the best!


----------



## CakePoet

A metal dough scraper, a set of four cookie cutters ( amazingly I do not have these in this size), pudding bowl, an electric spice grinder, 4 shot glasses  and a  hemisphere cake tin.


----------



## GotGarlic

No cooking gear this year (I got a few things last year and have pretty much everything I need or want), but I did receive this cookbook I wanted. There are lots of interesting stories about the country as well as unusual recipes that we don't usually hear about. 

https://istanbulandbeyondcookbook.com


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> I got a Chef's Choice Trizor XV knife sharpener, a new Lodge cast iron pan ( a small one to take camping), an assortment of Stonewall Kitchens mustards, and  another Stonewall Kitchens assortments of preserves.
> 
> I also was very happy to get a Hickory Farms gift set of cheese, crackers, mustard, and summer sausages. It brought a tear to my eye thinking about my dad. My son saw me and said we'll have it this weekend to carry on the tradition together.



The Stonewall blueberry is to die for! My granddaughter lives in Maine and she sends me a couple of jars every year. Pirate and I fight over it all the time. My next present from her is a week in Maine. She knows of a place that grows blueberries and the land is flat. So she is willing to push the wheelchair so I can pick enough blueberries to make my day.


----------



## tenspeed

buckytom said:


> 75 cents? wow, that's a steal. I'm paying upwards of $9 for a bottle. Then add shipping.


Stonewall Kitchen products are sold across the US and in 41 other countries.  Their website indicates that they are available in 500 stores in NY.  You'll have to pay full retail but can avoid shipping charges.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Ooo, coffee! Starbucks ain't got nothin' on you!
> 
> We do practical gifts. I got a fancy practical gift from the kids - a beautiful olive wood salt cellar, and some Maldon salt. Except my Kosher salt will be going into the cellar.View attachment 32744


That's beautiful.


----------



## caseydog

Andy M. said:


> I had good year of kitchen gifts.
> 
> I got an Anova Nano sous vide circulator
> 
> An 8" Cast Iron skillet
> 
> A set of OXO measuring cups with half amounts marked in each cup
> 
> A set of presses for empanadas, dumplings, ravioli etc.
> 
> A Rabbit corkscrew
> 
> I've been wanting the Anova for a while. I downloaded the app to my phone and I'm ready to go. I was thinking the first thing I'll use it on is to reheat the leftover ribeye roast for dinner so it doesn't overcook.



I saw a review of the NANO on the _Sous Vide Everything_ YouTube channel yesterday. It got a good review. By the way, that is a great channel! He does a lot of experimental cooks, often with expensive meats. Most of his experimental cooks turn out well, but if not, it is on his dime, not mine. 

CD


----------



## Andy M.

caseydog said:


> I saw a review of the NANO on the _Sous Vide Everything_ YouTube channel yesterday. It got a good review. By the way, that is a great channel! He does a lot of experimental cooks, often with expensive meats. Most of his experimental cooks turn out well, but if not, it is on his dime, not mine.
> 
> CD



Thanks for the tip, Casey. I'l be sure to check out that channel.


----------



## msmofet

Andy M. said:


> I had good year of kitchen gifts.
> 
> I got an Anova Nano sous vide circulator
> 
> An 8" Cast Iron skillet
> 
> *A set of OXO measuring cups with half amounts marked in each cup*
> 
> A set of presses for empanadas, dumplings, ravioli etc.
> 
> A Rabbit corkscrew
> 
> I've been wanting the Anova for a while. I downloaded the app to my phone and I'm ready to go. I was thinking the first thing I'll use it on is to reheat the leftover ribeye roast for dinner so it doesn't overcook.


 Can you please post a link to these.


----------



## Addie

A crisp brand spanking new $100.00 dollar bill. So I went hunting and am going to order a meat grinder. I can no longer use the one I have for the Kitchen Aid. It would require standing on the one leg. After about ten minutes, that leg is screaming, "Take me off! Take me off!. 

So I will switch to he kind my mother and yours used. I would rather pay $1.49 a pound of chuck than $249 a pound of already ground chuck. If I can find a way to do something that will cost less, I go for it. I consider the title of "Cheap" an honor.


----------



## Andy M.

msmofet said:


> Can you please post a link to these.



https://www.amazon.com/OXO-Grips-Pl...886276&sr=8-13&keywords=oxo+measuring+cup+set


----------



## taxlady

PF, enjoy your new espresso machine. I don't have the di Longhi one, but I have a di Longhi toaster oven with convection that's 23 years old and still works great, so I expect the espresso machine to be a good one.


----------



## msmofet

Andy M. said:


> https://www.amazon.com/OXO-Grips-Pl...886276&sr=8-13&keywords=oxo+measuring+cup+set



Thank you Andy.


----------



## Steven c

This may be lame of how small or little it was but, just today received a new dexter Russell spatula for (non Teflon skillets.)   My old no name one is about ready to give up ghost

Hope it holds up as well as things I cook with made long before I was here. Looks like a good one,  and a touch of finish tuning from me of a nice made product of USA

One other thing picked up for self that was a little more but doesn’t fit any topic of the forum here. 

I hope the coming year is good for all here. Happy cooking as I once heard


----------



## Cheryl J

Steven c said:


> This may be lame of how small or little it was but, just today received a new dexter Russell spatula for (non Teflon skillets.) My old no name one is about ready to give up ghost
> 
> Hope it holds up as well as things I cook with made long before I was here. Looks like a good one, and a touch of finish tuning from me of a nice made product of USA
> 
> One other thing picked up for self that was a little more but doesn’t fit any topic of the forum here.
> 
> I hope the coming year is good for all here. Happy cooking as I once heard


 
New kitchen goodies are *never* too small to share here, Steven!  We love hearing about everything. 

What was the other new thing? It will fit right in here, if you care to share.   And happy cooking to you, too.


----------



## Steven c

Thank you Cheryl, 

Here is a quick picture of the spatula. It’s a dexter Russell a bit pricey but looks like it will hold well over the years. It’s firm yet flexible, some of the reviews mentioned could of been a little smoother wood on handle. So I didn’t expect anything more.  When I received it that was correct. About 10 minutes with two grits of sandpaper and some food grade cutting board oil and I couldn’t be happier. 

My other present was firearm part related so not quite a fit for this forum.


----------



## Andy M.

Andy M. said:


> I had good year of kitchen gifts.
> 
> I got an Anova Nano sous vide circulator
> 
> An 8" Cast Iron skillet
> 
> A set of OXO measuring cups with half amounts marked in each cup
> 
> A set of presses for empanadas, dumplings, ravioli etc.
> 
> A Rabbit corkscrew
> 
> I've been wanting the Anova for a while. I downloaded the app to my phone and I'm ready to go. I was thinking the first thing I'll use it on is to reheat the leftover ribeye roast for dinner so it doesn't overcook.




Quick update. The CI skillet is a Food Network brand. I've cooked hash browns and eggs in the skillet several times and I had no issue with the eggs sticking. The pan has a "rougher" surface like the Lodge skillets and that has not posed a problem. It came pre-seasoned and I've been adding to it.


----------



## Kayelle

Andy M. said:


> Quick update. The CI skillet is a Food Network brand. I've cooked hash browns and eggs in the skillet several times and I had no issue with the eggs sticking. The pan has a "rougher" surface like the Lodge skillets and that has not posed a problem. It came pre-seasoned and I've been adding to it.




Glad your CI pan is working out Andy. I know you've been wanting 

an Anova Nano sous vide circulator and I'd love to hear what you think of it so far.


----------



## Andy M.

Kayelle said:


> ...I know you've been wanting an Anova Nano sous vide circulator and I'd love to hear what you think of it so far.



I've used it twice. Once to reheat the ribeye roast from Christmas dinner and again to do chicken thighs.

Reheating the thighs worked well. The roast did not over cook while reheating, it stayed at the medium rare region.

As I mentioned before, the thighs come out great but not really different from when I do them in my CI skillet. The difference is the SV takes longer and has more step to the recipe.

I am looking forward to doing steak and chicken breasts (separately) and getting better results. I just have to convince SO that cooking chicken to less than 165ºF can be perfectly safe.


----------



## GA Home Cook

My wife and I agreed to get stuff for the house at Christmas each year.  This year, on Black Friday, we bought these.


----------



## pepperhead212

Can't get much better gifts than those, GA!  I'm sure you'll get a lot of use out of them.


----------



## Linda0818

Sweet! I love that stove.

I wasn't gifted any kitcheny stuff, but I bought myself a single-cup coffee maker. It's small and compact and fits perfectly on my counter. Takes both K-Cups (which is what I use) and ground coffee. My son uses it as well.


----------



## Just Cooking

Linda0818 said:


> Sweet! I love that stove.
> 
> I wasn't gifted any kitcheny stuff, but I bought myself a* single-cup coffee maker. It's small and compact and fits perfectly on my counter*. Takes both K-Cups (which is what I use) and ground coffee. My son uses it as well.



We have been using the Bella brand for about 15 years now.. The first one died a couple of years ago and got another.. Perfect for us as we each have just one cup each morning.. 

Ross


----------



## Linda0818

Just Cooking said:


> We have been using the Bella brand for about 15 years now.. The first one died a couple of years ago and got another.. Perfect for us as we each have just one cup each morning..
> 
> Ross



Aren't they great? I usually only have one cup per day as well. Sometimes I'll go a day or two without drinking any at all, but I love having my little coffee maker for when I'm in the mood.

I buy those Dixie To-Go cups and, like this morning, brew my coffee into one of those and head out the door with it to work.


----------



## Katie H

Nothing cooking for me...


 Instead I got a 1985 Oldsmobile Toronado Brougham.  Darned near mint.


 I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Andy M.

GA Home Cook said:


> My wife and I agreed to get stuff for the house at Christmas each year.  This year, on Black Friday, we bought these.View attachment 32847View attachment 32848





So you got a stainless steel skillet and a package of Post-It Notes?


----------



## Linda0818

I think I missed something


----------



## Just Cooking

Katie H said:


> Nothing cooking for me...
> 
> 
> Instead I got a 1985 Oldsmobile Toronado Brougham.  Darned near mint.
> 
> 
> I'm a happy camper.



I'm envious....   
Ross


----------



## taxlady

Linda0818 said:


> I think I missed something


It's humour. Go look at the pix again.


----------



## Kayelle

taxlady said:


> It's humour. Go look at the pix again.




Now I get it too.


----------



## Linda0818

taxlady said:


> It's humour. Go look at the pix again.



I did, which is why I used the "doh!" face.


----------



## jabbur

I got a Disney 2 qt slow cooker.  I haven't used it yet since we have been traveling. I may break it in tonight or tomorrow. I wanted it specifically to make oatmeal in overnight so it's ready for breakfast in the morning.


----------



## Kayelle

I'm off my game today for sure. First the dancing ladies and now this. Think I'll go make a drink.


----------



## Linda0818

Kayelle said:


> I'm off my game today for sure. First the dancing ladies and now this. Think I'll go make a drink.



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> Now I get it too.



I very rarely laugh out loud. But that one got me good. Great sense of humor. Pirate was surprised to hear me laughing like that.  

Good one Andy.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Katie H said:


> ...I got a 1985 Oldsmobile Toronado Brougham..


Wow! Sweet! Our kids got the use of my Dad's 1983 Ford Crown Victoria when they got their licenses. Our daughter loved it and christened it The Beast. When Himself got a new car, they got to pick between the Beast and a Pontiac Grand Am. Loverly claimed the Beast before Goober could open his mouth! 

I got another gift from my dear daughter today - new shoes. If you're on your feet, you need good shoes, right? I hope these stay as comfy as when I walked around the store in them earlier.


----------



## Cheryl J

Nice, CG!  I love the color. 

My daughter knows how much I love slippers, so she got me a nice pair of soft leather fleece lined slippers with a good non-slip sole, from Big 5.  I love them and have been wearing them more often than real shoes.


----------



## GA Home Cook

Andy M. said:


> So you got a stainless steel skillet and a package of Post-It Notes?



Yes!!!!!!  And a dispenser for the post it’s.

Good one Andy.


----------



## Andy M.

GA Home Cook said:


> Yes!!!!!!  And a dispenser for the post it’s.
> 
> Good one Andy.



Really nice looking stove and fridge. Does the stove have high output burners in the front?


----------



## GA Home Cook

Thanks.  Yes it does.


----------



## luckytrim

Santa brought me an Air Fryer...
He brought my Son & DIL a Ninja Foodie !


----------

